# Moving Trillian STEAM folder? (probably applies to omnisphere too)



## Peter M. (Apr 8, 2014)

Guys, I need help. I re-installed windows recently and I just now tried to install Trillian and I have a problem. It installs the program in C://Trillian and it wants to install the STEAM folder there too. I want to put it on my third sample drive I recently got, and I do but then when I fire it up, it says it cannot find the STEAM folder. Is there a way to "tell" trillian or omnishpere where the STEAM folders are? I've had this happen to me with omnisphere once and I figured it out, but I can't remember what I did now...


----------



## playz123 (Apr 8, 2014)

WINDOWS - MOVING THE STEAM DIRECTORY AFTER INSTALLATION

• Drag or copy the STEAM folder from your installation drive (Crogram FilesSpectrasonics) to the hard drive location of your choice.

This can be another drive partition, a secondary internal drive or an external hard drive such as a Firewire or USB2 hard drive, etc.

• Next, right-click the SAGE folder in the new location to create a “Shortcut To STEAM”.

• Next, copy the shortcut to Crogram FilesSpectrasonics.

• Finally, make certain to remove the “Shortcut To ” from the name (including removing the spaces), leaving the folder shortcut named STEAM


----------



## chibear (Apr 8, 2014)

I recently installed Omnisphere and had the same issue in that the dialog for installing the library somewhere else (as illustrated in the instructions) didn't come up even after several tries. It seems like Spectronics wants the program and library(ies) on the same drive. There is a dialog as to where to install the program that comes up at the beginning so I put the program and libraries on one of my library drives. Not exactly what I wanted but works.

Edit @ Play123: cool! Next time I'll try that.


----------



## playz123 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hm-m, well I've had no problems either on a Mac (using an Alias) or a PC from the beginning, and all my Steam and Sage folders are on a separate Samples drive. I've even copied the folders from one Sample drive to a newer one, and still no problems. So it's difficult to know why it didn't work as expected for you. Anyway, will soon be moving everything to a new computer, so perhaps I'll discover a reason then. Certainly every system is different, but, in general, what I posted above should work.


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Apr 8, 2014)

I moved STEAM twice this year and used the alias method mentioned and it works fine. If you get stuck email Les at support below he can talk you through it. James

[email protected]


----------



## Peter M. (Apr 9, 2014)

I tried it with the shortcut but it just didn't want to work for me. Whenever I opened Trilian it created another "trilian" folder in my STEAM folder on my D:/ drive where I keep my Omnisphere files regardless of the fact that I installed Trilian STEAM on my E:/ drive. I think Trilian wants to automatically read from the already installed steam folder regardless of where you install the new one. I just had to move some libraries around my drives and make room for trilian on my D:/Drive.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 9, 2014)

If you're stuck and you're on Windows, use dirlinker - http://dirlinker.codeplex.com/ . Beautiful little program that moves a folder in such a way as the OS sees it where it expects to see it. It's not a shortcut in the Windows sense. It works on sample libraries - I use it for Stylus RMX and some Play libraries to move content where I want it and not upset any apple carts.


----------



## Peter M. (Apr 9, 2014)

Wow Guy, this is actually really useful. How did I not know about this neat little app... Thanks a ton!


----------

